# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  شرح التسهيل للمرادي

## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

صدر كتاب شرح التسهيل للمرادي 
تحقيق ودراسة:
محمد عبد النبي محمد أحمد عبيد
وقد طبعته مكتبة الإيمان، القاهرة ، وقد طبع سنة 1427 هـ ..
وهذه صورة للكتاب :

----------


## امثل

بارك الله فيك اخانا أبا إبراهيم ، واحب أن أضيف أن الكتاب الذي صدر عن مكتبة الإيمان هو قسم النحو فقط ، أما قسم الصرف فقد أصدرته في طبعة انيقة مكتبة سعد الدين بدمشق .

----------


## أبو عمرين

هل من همام يضم الأخ إلى شقيقه ويرفع الاثنين لنا وجزاه الله ألف خير ، ويسر أمره ، وفتح له أبواب الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن حمد العمار

*سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... يا أحباب ، لا أعرف كيف أحمل الكتب هنا ؛ فما الطريقة ؟
من فضلكم - تكرمًا - أريد منكم أن تخبروني ما هي الكتب التي تساعدني ، وتقويني في معرفة وإتقان الكتاب لسيبويه ، فقد رأيت شرح السيرافي وغيره ، بيدأنني لا أعرف كيف أحمل ؟
أرشدوني أرشدكم الله لكل خير .*

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

> *سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... يا أحباب ، لا أعرف كيف أحمل الكتب هنا ؛ فما الطريقة ؟*



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


ما الكتب التي لا تعرف كيف تحملها؟

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن حمد العمار

*جزاك الله خيرًا - أخي في الله - أبا إبراهيم . 
تخرج لي مواقع باللغة الإنجليزية ، ومن ثم لا أعرف كيف أحمل؟!
وعلى سبيل المثال ما نحن في صدده هذا الكتاب شرح التسهيل .
أو لكل كتاب طريقة ؟! عذرًا - أخي - لا تستغرب ؛ فأنا عامي في استعمال الحاسوب ؛ لذا لا أعرف التحميل .
فأرشدني أرشدك الله لكل خير ، ويسر لكل كل عسير .* 
دعواتي أخي أبا إبراهيم .

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

كتاب شرح التسهيل لم أرفعه .. يعني لا تستطيع تحميله !!! وأنت فتحت موقع تحميل الصور الذي وضعت فيه صورة غلاف الكتاب !

أما الكتب الأخرى التي عرضت للتحميل عندما ترى الرابط آخره مثلاً (pdF)  أو (rar) مثلا فهذا يتم تحميله بالضغط على الرابط بالزر الأيمن للفأرة ومن ثم اختيار حفظ باسم .

أما الروابط الأخرى فهي تختلف .. مثلا موقع إرشيف ، عندما تفتحه يظهر لك في أقصى اليمين كلمة : (pdf)  فهذا يتم تحميله بالضغط على الرابط بالزر الأيمن للفأرة ومن ثم اختيار حفظ باسم .


مثال :

http://www.archive.org/details/alafad

تجد أسفل هذه الصورة : 


كلمة pdf  وبجوارها حجم الملف ، اضغط عليها باليمين واختر حفظ باسم ثم سم الملف بما شئت واختر مكانا لحفظه في جهازك.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن حمد العمار

*يسر الله أمرك كله ، فقد وضحت الصورة الآن ، فجزاك الله خيرًا .
لن تكون - بإذن الله - لدي مشكلة ، وذلك من فضل الله ثم من فضلك .*

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

آمين .. وإياك أخي الكريم.

----------


## أبو عمرين

لكن أين شرح التسهيل للمرادي يا أبا إبراهيم ، وأين شقيقه الشامي ؟؟ الهمة الهمة يا أبا إبراهيم ، يسر الله أمرك ، وفتح لك كل مغلق .

----------


## الربداوي

ما أدري لعل المعلن عن شرح التسهيل للمرادي لم يرفع الكتاب على الموقع البتة وعلى كل حال لاتنسوا التذييل والتكميل لأبي حيان فهو موسوعة في النحو فيما أعلم ويطلق عليه شرح التسهيل أيضاً ولكن تحميل الأجزاء الستة المعروضة على الألوكة من شرح أبي حيان يتعذر أيضا والله المستعان

----------


## الربداوي

كتاب سيبويه كانوا يسمونه البحر لصعوبة التمرس به وقد علمت أن للفارسي أبي علي تعليقات على كتاب سيبويه وأنها طبعت في الرياض محققة وهناك حواشي الأعلم الشنتمري في شرح شواهده ويعد كتاب المقتضب شرحا له وإن لم ينص أحد على ذلك فالمبرد يمكن عده من شراح الكتاب لأنه أخذ عن الكتاب كثيرا والمقتضب مطبوع كما تعلمون .

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

أخي الكريم..
لم أقصد بموضوعي هذا أن أرفع الكتاب.. وإنما الإخبار عن صدوره فقط... ولا أعرف طريقة رفع الكتب، وليس لدي الأدوات التي تتيح لي ذلك .. 

وأما قسم الصرف من كتاب  شرح تسهيل الفوائد الذي طبع في دمشق  فهذه صورة لغلافه فقط...

----------


## وليدموافي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب سيبويه أعظم كتب النحو ومن شروحه شرح السيرافي وهناك التعليقة لأبي علي الفارسي وأعانك الله

----------


## ابو يعقوب الحركي

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وعظم ثوابك

----------


## محمد جرير

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## رضي الدين

بارك الله فيك أخي، وأرجو من الإخوة ممن بحوزته كتاب شرح المقرّب (التعليقة) لبهاء الدين بن النحاس أن يرفعه، والله لاينسى فضل المتفضلين.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لماذا ساد الصمت بخصوص شرح التسهيل للمرادي ؟ ألا من مجيب

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لماذا ساد الصمت بخصوص شرح التسهيل للمرادي ؟ ألا من مجيب

----------


## محمد عماد

نرجو من أحد الإخوة الأفاضل رفع الكتاب المشار إليه
شرح التسهيل للمرادي
ونكون له من الشاكرين

----------


## مروان الحسني

نرجو تصوير شرح التسهيل للمرادي ( بالأخص قسم النحو ) ...

جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا

----------


## صاحب قرار

تصوير الشرح للمرادي  مطلوب

----------


## سرمد طه

أخي العزيز جرب الكتب الحديثة في النحو وستفيدك كثيرا مثل كتاب الشاهد وأصول النحو ، دراسات في كتاب سيبويه ، أبنية الصرف في كتاب سيبويه وكلها للكتورة خديجة الحديثي وتجدها والله أعلم على هذا الموقع الممتاز بالذات

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> *سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... يا أحباب ، لا أعرف كيف أحمل الكتب هنا ؛ فما الطريقة ؟
> من فضلكم - تكرمًا - أريد منكم أن تخبروني ما هي الكتب التي تساعدني ، وتقويني في معرفة وإتقان الكتاب لسيبويه ، فقد رأيت شرح السيرافي وغيره ، بيدأنني لا أعرف كيف أحمل ؟
> أرشدوني أرشدكم الله لكل خير .*


نظر أخي مثلاً في نتائج البحث في فهرس مكتبة المجلس هنا تجد فيه بعضًا من بغيتك عن كتاب سيبويه، وهذا رابط فهرس المكتبة:
http://majles.alukah.net/mktba_majle...hp?catsmktba=9
وخانة البحث على اليمين تحت القائمة الرئيسة، اكتب فيها كلمة (سيبويه) فقط، تظهر لك النتائج بمشيئة الله.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من خبر عن شرح التسهيل للمرادي ؟

----------


## زهرة المدائن

لعل أخًا كريمًا يتحفنا به ويجزيه الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من مجيب ؟ ألا من مغيث ؟

----------


## حسانين أبو عمرو

> ألا من مجيب ؟ ألا من مغيث ؟


    مؤلفات المرادي قيِّمة جدا

----------


## الباحث النحوي

للرفع

----------


## الباحث النحوي

للرفع هو وتعليق الفرائد للدماميني!

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أضم صوتي إلى الأحبة الخلص في الله 
للرفع شرح التسهيل للمرادي، وتعليق الفرائد للدماميني، وشفاء العليل للسلسيلي

----------


## محمود بن عبد اللطيف

كتاب السلسيلي مرفوع على الشبكة, فابحثوا عنه.
(أخي المشرف): لم أضع روابط لمواقع مخالفة حتى تُحذف مشاركتي
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أضم صوتي إلى الأحبة الخلص في الله 
للرفع شرح التسهيل للمرادي، وتعليق الفرائد للدماميني، وشفاء العليل للسلسيلي

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لعلنا إن داومنا القرع يفتح لنا : أضم صوتي إلى الأحبة الخلص في الله 
للرفع شرح التسهيل للمرادي ، وتعليق الفرائد للدماميني .

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

من يرفع لنا للضرورة كتاب المعاني في ضوء اساليب القران الكريم للدكتور عبد الفتاح لاشين وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## لغتي عربية

وكذلك شرح التسهيل لابن عقيل ( المساعد ) لاهميته

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لعلنا إن داومنا القرع يفتح لنا : أضم صوتي إلى الأحبة الخلص في الله 
للرفع شرح التسهيل للمرادي ، وتعليق الفرائد للدماميني أحسن الله إليكم !!!!!!!!! يا أهل الإحسان

----------


## يوسف الجوهري

أضم صوتي للإخوة الأفاضل في رفع شرح التسهيل للمرادي

----------


## موسى حماد

فعل الامر لراى هو ر

----------


## موسى حماد

فعل الامر لراى هو ر

----------


## أبو محمد والبراء

هل من يمشي في حاجة إخوانه .. شرح التسهيل للمرادي ( قسم الصرف ) جزاه الله الجنة .

----------


## علي جميل

شكرا لكم للمجهود الرائع

----------


## محمود حمدى

نرجو من أحد الإخوة الأفاضل رفع الكتاب المشار إليه
شرح التسهيل للمرادي
ونكون له من الشاكرين

----------


## محمود حمدى

*للأسف لا مجيب*

----------

